# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 > GW2 Guides >  Mystic Forge changed?

## Instinktas

I don't know if anyone noticed, but the possibilities to get better stuff were lowered. I checked it with few exotics and now i rarely get lvl80 exotic if i put four lvl70. So basically i don't know if it's true but i guess something has changed because too many people were gambling to get a pre-legendary.

----------


## blablablajoe

Having an extremely hard time trying to understand what you are trying to say, try re wording it and hopefully i can help!  :Cool:

----------


## Bughead

He thinks the Mystic Forge was nerfed. It probably was, but without extensive testing who knows.

----------


## Garricus

I don't think it was nerfed, just bad luck. I've gotten one dusk and many exotics out of it. So far I'm earning a profit from it, but on the other hand a guildie of mine has lost 20g to it.

----------


## Gbyrd

It was changed, in the whole lower level items getting a chance to become a higher level item. IE 4 lvl 70 exotics will likely not become a lvl 80 exotic like it use to. Because of the godskull exploit

----------

